# First Time Bacon Help Please



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 21, 2018)

So this is my first attempt at bacon and any help is much appreciated.

I cured a 13 pound pork belly from Costco for 2 weeks and currently the slabs are resting in my beer fridge uncovered waiting for smoke. Have had them in for a couple days now and I'm thinking they are ready.

Question #1 is: I am planning on possibly smoking this overnight tonight using my AMNPS with apple pellets in my MES40 for say 10-11 hours. I am afraid the temp might get up too high. I think I read somewhere fat starts rendering on bacon at 115? Does this plan sound plausible or you think I would have any problems with this? Temps are usually in the 70's around here at night time right now.

Questions #2: I have asked around here and there on different threads but I am needing to invest in a meat slicer. At this point in time I don't need a heavy duty commercial slicer(unless I found a steal on craigslist) and don't really want to drop the $400+ dollars otherwise. There are several "home use" slicers on amazon for fair prices and think this would be a good place to start but they all seem to have 3-4 stars and the reviews are all over the place on them. Does anyone have any suggestions or can point me in the right direction there?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 21, 2018)

I hot smoke all my bacon , I'm not sure on the rendering temp of the fat , but plan sounds good to me . 

Slicer wise I use the 180 watt 8.7 " deluxe from Cabela's . I believe it's made by Nesco . I really like it . Works great . I actually went out and got it when I did my first bacon .


----------



## 73saint (Aug 21, 2018)

I think as long as you are 125 degrees or less you won't have to worry about the fat rendering.  Actually, I've learned that when my smoker is running around 100-115 (ambient temps), that's when I get the best color and results.  You should be fine.

Also, you can absolutely get a less expensive slicer that still does the trick.  I have a $65 waring pro that is now my backup, but it makes some pretty slices.  Especially if you freeze your slabs for a few hours before slicing.


----------



## tropics (Aug 21, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/meat-slicer-review.256349/


----------



## tallbm (Aug 21, 2018)

Well you didn't mention if you are trying to cold'ish smoke your bacon or hot smoke it.

1. You should not even come close to rendering the fat on your bacon at 115F.  
If hot/hotter smoking your bacon you "slowly" walk up the temps from 100F to 170F or so (just like sausage) and the fat should still not really render much if at all.  

2. I did a ton of research and after that I landed on the Chef's Choice 615 model slicer and I also go the smooth/non-serrated blade.  The Chef's Choice 615 seems to be popular here on the site and WOW is it awesome and sooooooooooooo much easier to clean than other slicers I've used.  The fact that it works well AND the easy of cleaning were my biggest selling points.
I bought one and will never look back so I can easily recommend the Chef's Choice 615 and if you don't like it I will buy it off you and gift it to my father for christmas :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2018)

I have a big Torrey 12" commercial slicer that I very seldom use, cause it takes 2 people to get it up on the counter. So most of the time I use a Chef's Choice 645. I bought the smooth blade & the extra blade sharpener too. There really is no reason not to cut a slab of bacon in half before slicing it up, and you need a big pan to cook the full slices. Now for a big roast beef that I want to shave really thin, then out comes the Torrey!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 21, 2018)

All good replies again it all comes down to personal preference. How often are you going to use the slicer and what other things you may be slicing.

Warren


----------



## ristau5741 (Aug 21, 2018)

I got a Cusinart slicer from Bed Bath and Beyond, retail like 80 bucks, has a 20% off item coupon and got it for like 65 bucks, it's ok, a bit slow, moderate cleanup, and the part I really don't like, there is no real exit chute for the sliced meats, they just flop out the back side on to the counter.  I'd do it again for the price. 

So I'm considering bacon myself, but still trying to wrap my head around the curing concept, with other meats mostly loose all the fat, since fat slows down the curing, and bacon is mosly fat, and I don't want to cut away all the fat. so I'm trying to figure out the timing for curing a bung hunk of belly.


----------



## motocrash (Aug 21, 2018)

Man,your local CL has a ton of 'em.
https://knoxville.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=Slicer&sort=rel


----------



## foamheart (Aug 21, 2018)

Let me throw some stuff at you about smoking bacon.

Bacon will not render till about 135+, then it will start turning greasy to the touch. If you happened to hit as high as 140/145 the density of the meat will change, as if it is cooked. The best place to smoke bacon is to start about 85 and hold a low temp. Actually you want to stay as low as possible.

Now for the problems you will encounter. MES 40 Most will not pull a draft at very low temps. You're thinking fine, I am not cooking it. Yes but without a draft you'll not draw the smoke /air thru the MES40. Not enough O2 with no draw.

What I found is these ways work.
1. use dust vice pellets, then need less O2 to smoulder. You will have poblems keeping the MES40 low and still drawing a draft.
2. use a high volume aux. smoker like the A-MAZE-N oval tube (Copious amounts of smoke), and then leave the door cracked or just on the latch. This allows the temp to stay low also.
3. You will see about a 10 to 20 degree increase on CC temp from your aux. smoker, plan for it.
4. You can also smoke more than once if you want that great taste magnified. Keep your temp low, smoke 4 to 6 hours, back in the reefer and chill over night the next evening start again.
5. Lastly I also use the MECS (Masterbuilt's cold smoker). It pumps smoke just fine at low temp and the door closed.

Just a suggestion, first try, wait till the weekend and stay up with it.  It will give you additional time to dry in the reefer. the drier it gets the better it takes the smoke. After the first time you'll be better acquainted with what to expect from your smoker with bacon. Don't forget to cut off a slice to test before smoking to check for salt content You can always wash and soak to remove too much salt before its smoked, but not after.

I am sure there are thoughts and suggestions I am forgetting, but its  a load of fun. you'll be walking around smelling your hands for a day....LOL. Just go thru and look at what some folks have done and showed pictures of. Its not rocket science, but it does require a learning curve.

Have fun!


----------



## bregent (Aug 21, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> All good replies again it all comes down to personal preference. How often are you going to use the slicer and what other things you may be slicing.
> 
> Warren



Yup. An important factor is how big of a job will you be using it for. If you're doing frequent smaller jobs, a home use slicer might be a better option - they are easier to store, move and clean. The most I ever slice at a time is ~12lbs of bacon, and my ChefChoice home slicer works fine for that and cleans up in about 5 minutes. 

If you're doing big jobs, then a commercial slicer might be a better choice. Most have blade guards so they're easier to use (food doesn't move around as much), and come with built in sharpening systems. You can get a low end commercial unit for around $300 new. But they are heavy and more time consuming to clean.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 21, 2018)

bregent said:


> But they are heavy and more time consuming to clean.



Yes sir I was out looking for a Hobart, then after buying an intermediate sized grinder and realizing I would probably used it more were it not such a pain to get down and clean and put up. If you are not in the business I think Dave swears by his Chef (I don't remember the size, probably 8"). You can get really carried away real easy getting into this.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 21, 2018)

Thank you for all the responses and help!

Yes it will be cold smoked. I do cheese this way in the colder months in my MES40 and usually don't have a problem keeping the AMNPS lit but if air flow is an issue I could also use my SV24 which has a vent on each side and would possibly give it more draft?

As for the meat slicers go I have seen good things on the chef's choice on amazon and I am getting the same on here from what yall are saying. There is a commercial unit on CL here close to me that says "The Sanitary Slicer" model S-4 for $190 OBO but it is def showing its age. Not sure if that would be worth looking into


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 21, 2018)

ristau5741 said:


> I got a Cusinart slicer from Bed Bath and Beyond, retail like 80 bucks, has a 20% off item coupon and got it for like 65 bucks, it's ok, a bit slow, moderate cleanup, and the part I really don't like, there is no real exit chute for the sliced meats, they just flop out the back side on to the counter.  I'd do it again for the price.
> 
> So I'm considering bacon myself, but still trying to wrap my head around the curing concept, with other meats mostly loose all the fat, since fat slows down the curing, and bacon is mosly fat, and I don't want to cut away all the fat. so I'm trying to figure out the timing for curing a bung hunk of belly.



Look up Pops Brine Cure or Bearcarver's Canadian bacon and others on his step by steps.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 21, 2018)

If this bacon turns out well then Canadian bacon is next...have a 7 pound pork loin in my fridge calling my name


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2018)

I wouldn't worry about getting too high a Temp with just the AMNPS.
I smoke my Bacon between 100° and 130°, and as long as it doesn't get up to 140° for awhile it won't render any fat.
You can look at my "Bacon (Extra Smoky)" Step by Step-----11 hours of about 120° to 130°, and not one drop of fat lost.

I can also get better color & Great flavor in half the time than with cold smoking, because I have found smoke doesn't stick well to cold clammy meat. However that's just my opinion of what I've seen.

BTW: I use a Chef's Choice #645, and love it. It is a little small, but I don't like long strips of Bacon. When I used to buy Bacon, I used to cut the pack in half before I even opened it. Short pieces Fry more evenly in a frying pan!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 24, 2018)

Ok got another quick question.

After I slice the bacon how long is it good before I need to freeze it?

I put the smoke on it and the slabs are currently on a rack chillin in my fridge awaiting my slicer to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Ok got another quick question.
> 
> After I slice the bacon how long is it good before I need to freeze it?
> 
> I put the smoke on it and the slabs are currently on a rack chillin in my fridge awaiting my slicer to arrive tomorrow.




I pack mine in small packs of about 1/2 pound, for mainly 2 reasons---We don't eat large portions, and when I give Bacon away, I don't have to give away large packs.
So I never had any in the Fridge last longer than 5 or 6 days, but I'm sure it would be good for longer in a Fridge like mine @ 35°.
Whenever I make Bacon, I freeze all the packs after a few days, except the Ends and one pack for right away & one to Bear Jr.
I usually have to thaw some within a few days, but it doesn't hurt it.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 24, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I pack mine in small packs of about 1/2 pound, for mainly 2 reasons---We don't eat large portions, and when I give Bacon away, I don't have to give away large packs.
> So I never had any in the Fridge last longer than 5 or 6 days, but I'm sure it would be good for longer in a Fridge like mine @ 35°.
> Whenever I make Bacon, I freeze all the packs after a few days, except the Ends and one pack for right away & one to Bear Jr.
> I usually have to thaw some within a few days, but it doesn't hurt it.
> ...



Thanks for the advice! I will post the pictures and all soon as I am done. Every time I open the fridge to get a beer it smells like smokey bacon heaven in there!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks for the advice! I will post the pictures and all soon as I am done. Every time I open the fridge to get a beer it smells like smokey bacon heaven in there!




LOL---Exactly!!
When I was a Kid, about 8 to 12, I used to hang out at a neighborhood Butcher shop with two of my Buddies.
They had a bench in the room where they hoisted Steers & pigs up to bleed them out, and cut them up. We were like the Peanut Gallery. However I spent a lot of time in the area of the Smoked Meat too, because of those same Heavenly Smoky Aromas.

Bear


----------

